# Does "DIRECTV DVR Service Lifetime" include the new TiVo fee?



## tivoman (Feb 23, 2002)

Sorry in advance if this question was already answered. My search brain is not working today. 

I just ordered the new DirecTV HD TiVo today and was curious if the $5 TiVo DVR fee is waived if you already have "DirecTV DVR Lifetime" on your account?

On my pending order it shows "TIVO Service lifetime"


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Supposedly, yes.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Does anyone know for sure if this is something that they do or not?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

stevel's answer is correct. That's not to say that some CSRs might still be able to screw it up


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks, will they transfer lifetime from an account where someone has closed it but has sold the lifetime box to someone else? And they are willing to transfer it to someone else?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

magnus said:


> Thanks, will they transfer lifetime from an account where someone has closed it but has sold the lifetime box to someone else? And they are willing to transfer it to someone else?


Nope. Pretty sure it's never been transferable. Doesn't hurt to call and ask, though.


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

magnus said:


> Thanks, will they transfer lifetime from an account where someone has closed it but has sold the lifetime box to someone else? And they are willing to transfer it to someone else?


For directv, the service is tied to the account not the box. Since 2001 I believe.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

November 2004, but yes, tied to the account and not transferable. No such thing as a "lifetime box" anymore.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

stevel said:


> November 2004, but yes, tied to the account and not transferable. No such thing as a "lifetime box" anymore.


Is it possible for the original person to open it back up and get it back?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

magnus said:


> Is it possible for the original person to open it back up and get it back?


Not once that account has been deactivated. But again, call DirecTV and ask.


----------



## rolybert (Oct 1, 2008)

I transferred my lifetime to someone else. But it was several years ago. it was not easy as I had to deal with several agents but once I closed my account they did the transfer at the same time. So I know at one time you were able to transfer the lifetime. I know it worked because I sold it to someone for 100.00 and I see the person all the time and as far as I know he still pays no DVR fee on like 4 units. 

BTW I also sold him a TiVo but he was fully aware of the lifetime attached to the account.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I purchased the DirecTV DVR with TiVo lifetime in October 2000 but I don't recall when the DirecTV TiVo lifetime option ended. It has always been my understanding and I have seen the terms in writing, the DirecTV TiVo lifetime option is for the account, not the DVR and it may be that DirecTV violated those written terms and allowed a transfer to the new owner once in awhile, that hasn't been the norm. 

Today, I would say there is no chance of getting the lifetime service transferred to a new owner but for a DirecTV account that has remained active, the lifetime service will still be valid for a new TiVo. I cancelled my account in 2009 and don't believe I could subscribe again and get the lifetime service reactivated but I would sure try if I was going to subscribe.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> Not once that account has been deactivated. But again, call DirecTV and ask.


According to D*'s own terms & conditions, you are _supposed_ to if you reactivate your SAME account.

It's right here:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/legal/customer_agreement



> If you paid a "lifetime service fee," you will not be charged a fee for your DIRECTV DVR Service as long as you maintain television programming service from DIRECTV on the same account. *If you disconnect your DIRECTV television programming service and later reconnect on the same account, your DIRECTV DVR Service will be reconnected and you will not be charged a fee for DIRECTV DVR Service. *


----------

